# What do you all do for a living?



## Lexus

Right now I'm going to college for Accounting. I work at Walmart in Pets and at The UPS Store my brother owns.... What do you guys do?


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Well, I have a degree in business and accounting, and a more recent degree in science. My passion is biology, but isn't my career. I am a financial advisor and as well, am also qualified to be a realtor.


----------



## Imbrium

I'm in college, working on a degree in Computer Technology. I also sell knives.


----------



## flynngriff

I work at a publishing company making photo directories. Like student facebooks or hospital directories.

Boring, huh!

My first job, way back in the 80's, was in a fish store, and I've been keeping fish ever since...


----------



## fish_doc

Manufacturing Engineering- I put out fires by solving production problems and making the product better and cheaper by figuring out how to build it faster and more reliable. I do this by evaluating some of the returns and listening to those who know the product best. That would be those who build them day in and day out.


----------



## malawi4me2

I'm a biology student, and a supervisor at a Chick-fil-A. I've been working there for over two years...


----------



## flynngriff

What part of Atlanta? You might have seen me in your drive through!


----------



## Mark

I have worked for an Advertising Agency for the last 7 years doing Internet stuff (websites, banners, emails)

Before that, I worked in the International Air Freight industry for 17 years. You name I shipped it somewhere.


----------



## icp

im a plumber/sewer camera tecnition


----------



## chrisinha

im a "shrink"
but im back at college studying to become a vet


----------



## Vivid-Dawn

RIght now, I'm an "employment researcher" (as in, looking for a job! ha ha!) I have an interview in the morning (and I should probly get to bed soon!), though it'll be my third this month. Kinda gettin' discouraged >_< 

I want to be a mix of what Chrisinha is... a vet-shrink! Well, "animal behaviorist", really. That's more my dream job, though. And even better, would be getting a ranch, and doing wildlife rehabilitation!
I was goin' to school... and will go back, when I get tuition money saved up again... to be a webpage designer, because that's my other hobby besides animals


----------



## Mr Aquarium

What do I do Huh?
Well I do what i can,,,,,right now try to sell driftwood, 
and that;s all i'm going to touch this one..... :evil:


----------



## Lydia

im a cashier at a grocery store chain only in the south....yes i know its a very glamorous job **bows** :wink:


----------



## swimmers

I'm an Office Manager/Bookkeeper for a Construction Co. - we sell barns, etc.


----------



## mrmoby

My name is Art Vandelay, and I am an architect.


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Lydia - anyone working by age 14 deserves a bow.


----------



## Lexus

I started my work career at 15 as a dishwasher then onto a salad chef, then continued on... 
Most states dont allow you to work unless you are 15 and then with limited work hours unless you recieve a work certificate or something.


----------



## shev

> My name is Art Vandelay, and I am an architect.


no soup for you. i see we have a seinfeld fan.

I dont have a real job right now, just school but i use to do a haulling job with my dad when I was a kid. then I loaded/unloaded cemi trucks, but wasnt an hourly wage kind of a thing


----------



## fish_doc

I thought the Seinfield Vandelay was into latex. Or am I mixing up two shows.


----------



## shev

sadly, i know this answer. george just makes up the name first for himself and alos made up that occupation. then he kept using the name for everything else. like the latex company, and the importer exporter.

It use to come on right when i got home from school, and so that was what i watched as a kid without satelite or cable.


----------



## chrisinha

Lexus @ Mon Feb 21 said:


> Right now I'm going to college for Accounting. I work at Walmart in Pets and at The UPS Store my brother owns.... What do you guys do?


lexus,

i've been thinking about buying a fish at walmart. i know it varies from store to store, but would you recommend walmart for buying fish?


----------



## Lexus

No, not unless someone there takes care of them on a daily basis... most stores dont... if theres alot of dead or decomposing bodies or alot of sick fish dont... or if the tanks are dirty. But we do have a 90 day guarentee so if it dies you can bring it back no questions asked just bring the fish and the reciept. I actually buy most of my fish from my store because I work with them all day and know which look healthy. I guess it all depends on where they get their fish... we get ours from the same distributor as our pet store, PetCo, and TrueValue so its not too much difference.... except in what stock we get and they get. Its up to you, use your judgement.


----------



## chrisinha

yeah i know... the walmart near my house dont really seem to know how to treat fish. there's always a lot of dead fish in their tanks, but believe it or not, the cutest black moor i have ever seen was there... so, i thought about giving him a chance. anyways, i dont know if he's still there...

thanks!


----------



## Lydia

yeah...florida (where i live) allows people to start work with limited hours when they are 14, but two grocery stores are the only ones who hire that young around here...i am actually the youngest cashier there...the others are 16 or older....when i was 12 i cleaned beach houses for a friend, but it wasnt really a steady job


----------



## Lydia

thank you aquarium fish guy


----------



## malawi4me2

flynngriff @ Tue Feb 22 said:


> What part of Atlanta? You might have seen me in your drive through!


South-metro.


----------



## flynngriff

Nope, I'm in Marietta... It's always good to know some people nearby, though!


----------



## 1KoidialDude

well what a ? thats gonna take a few but here we go, was building pond's in '00'' to 02" then got the mystry lung thing in tampa FL got laid up in hospital for a bit then just miandered around the house for a year or two got board and decided to get back into the sheet metal fabrication thing 1 of my own personal loves getting frustrated with night shift and the shop politics so starting to take an induced spawning class at USF last week and going to get back into the hobbie of the fishe's now it's a mostly #1 love next to metal but i won't be able to do the metal while I am with the fish cuz their not alone we also have15 horses 43 chickens some Pacu and a lot of tanks to tend too ..oops gotta fly bbl8r


----------



## cjdirri

I software support for a little company that makes software for theaters, fairs, and state 4-h programs. 

Not joking when i say some users call in and I have cows mooing in the backround.


----------



## Oscarnut1024

i work as a lead in the aquatics department of a Tucson, Arizona Petsmart. its nice to have a job that you acutally like.

minus the ignorate stupid people out there..... here are a few of my favorites......

Can I put one of theses (points to an Oscar) and one of these (points to a guppy) in this 1/2 gal bowl?

I am moving to Washington in a week and i have heard from a guy at PETCO that i can freeze my goldfish in a bag of tank water and then unthaw him when i get his tank set back up probably about 3 days. will that really work?

How many bettas can i put in this 1 gal. bowl?


anyone else work at a petstore and have stupid people or is it just me?


----------



## Lexus

I get them daily in Walmart-Pets, but thats to be expected when you work at White Trash America :roll:


----------



## Guest

im gonna be a freshman in HS next year  

hehe

:fun: party


----------



## Lydia

im a sophmore in hs this year   :fun:


----------



## Guest

and ur 14????
:shock: :?:


----------



## shev

i'm a sophmore too.


----------



## Lydia

yes im 14....i started school early because i was homeschooled at first


----------



## Lexus

Well I'll be a Sophmore in COLLEGE next year so I beat you all!


----------



## malawi4me2

Lexus @ Wed Mar 02 said:


> Well I'll be a Sophmore in COLLEGE next year!


Me too! :mrgreen: LOL!


----------



## guppyart

Lydia @ Wed 02 Mar said:


> yes im 14....i started school early because i was homeschooled at first


Lydia did you ever use the curriculum switched on shool house sos thats what I am working with and so much harder than what the school kids are doing


----------



## Lydia

no i dont have that one but the one i use is definately way harder than public schools....ive seen some public school sophmore's school book and it was really easy compared to mine...


----------



## fishboy

i'm a middle school student who works a summer job at a market as a cashier and "stockboy"


----------



## fishouttawater

OH WOW!!!!! Who else feels older than dirt around here? :lol:


----------



## flynngriff

Heh... I sure do!


----------



## (RC)

Your all kids..


RC


----------



## fish_doc

> Who else feels older than dirt around here?


Ive been working the same job for 16 years. Longer than some of these guys here have been alive.  At least some of the guys I work with have been there 45 years - longer than Ive been alive. So that at least makes me feel somewhat young again.


----------



## fishfreaks

(RC) @ Mon Mar 07 said:


> Your all kids..
> 
> 
> RC


Sheesh, that was a little harsh don't you think?


----------



## fishouttawater

Hehe, well, actually, I am the Deputy County Treasurer here. All of the clerks under me are old enough to be my mothers, and i LOVE to remind them of that all of the time. They are always asking if i remember something, and my response is always, ummm.....WAYYYYY before my time. Or another favorite, pick up some papers, and say, WOW, this has your handwriting on it, and i was only TWO YEARS OLD.


----------



## [bt]

I'm a mere 27 and even I feel old.
I clicked on Lydia's profile and saw she was born in 1990! I was into Mudhoney and Sonic Youth back then....oh, the days....

Oh yeah, back on topic.
After university, I was a supply chain distribution manager for one of the UK's largest clothing retailers for 6 years. Managed around 200 people at any one time.
Now I still work for the same company, but I work in Merchandising.

Hoping to leave soon and join the Police.


----------



## Ron the handyman

I am self employed, I go around and fix thing that the big fix it companys don't like to fix because they aren't making two grand a pop. I do pluming, electical, wood rot ,deck work you name it I do it, so any of you Atlanta folks that need work done Pm me and we'll get together. I also do renovations, room adds, and finish basements
With sump pumps for the bathroom. Before that I was a manager for a company that made Heavy heating equipment for the steel industry.


----------



## antman

I own a Bike Shop in N.Conway N.H called The Bike Shop the name makes it 
some what easy for most to figure out what we do but not all.

And for all those that feel old around here try being 36 .
..................................................ANT


----------



## fish_doc

"The Bike Shop" I get it, you make airplains like the Wright brothers. :lol:


----------



## Thunderkiss

Heh, your local for me ant


----------



## Fla280zxDrifter

Automotive Industry, I prep Cars for paint. Actually I do a lot more than that but, it just about sums it up i suppose. . . regardless i love my job 10 times more than most people


----------



## Osiris

I am a accountant and do insurance on the side. Love numbers!


----------



## cameraman_2

I am a photographer going to college and majoring in DIgital Film Making. I also work for an architectural photographer when not in class and I am a senior with a few years left :?


----------



## Pac-Man

Hey Lydia what grocery chain do u work for?? Is it publix??? cuz i know thats only in the south


----------



## Pareeeee

I am a student - Grade 12 - also work at a Vet Clinic part-time. I alss am in the Pet Portrait business.


----------



## Mark

Well as of the March 31st, I have no job....


----------



## Lexus

Oh I am so sorry mark  

As of today 4/4 I am officially in sporting goods, no longer pets :lol:


----------



## Lydia

yes, pac-man....i work at publix




im sorry mark


----------



## Pac-Man

WOW!!! I USED TO GO TO PUBLIX ALL THE TIME!!!!! I loved publix!!! i never thought any1 on this forum had ever heard of it!!!!!!! cool!!!!! wheres your publix located??? :shock:


----------



## Lydia

lol....Fernandina Beach/Amelia Island....i didnt think anyone on this forum had heard of it either, thats why i didnt put its name.....where was the one you used to go to?


----------



## Lexus

I went to Publix when i was in florida for a month we got all our food there.


----------



## wrasser

wow, i use to work for publix, the company use to do maintance & repairs for the whole miami district. that would be from stuart,fl. to keywest, fl. that was a couple of years ago. my name is frank the business i worked for closed down sunday april 3 05, i was the general manager for a night club. now i am an employment researcher.


----------



## hondaguy01

I'm a bus. tech for a major phone company whose name ide rather not speak of.


----------



## Lydia

really....whys that? jk


----------



## atltk

Is Publix a rarity around the country or something, cause they're all over the ATL, even when I went to school in Tucson, I never lived more than 5 min.s from one. Btw, I'm a paralegal getting ready to start law school in August (woo-hoo).


----------



## osteoporoosi

What on earth is a Publix?


----------



## flynngriff

It's a large chain of grocery stores here in the southeastern US. I was just there this morning...


----------



## osteoporoosi

Ok, thanks for the info!


----------



## Lexus

Yup Publix is only located in the South. Same with like Sonic, you only see it in the south.


----------



## wrasser

i usally stop at publix before i go to the beach for blue-legs


----------



## Ron the handyman

Southern half of the USA, they have Sonic's in Arizona. 




Lexus @ Thu Apr 14 said:


> Yup Publix is only located in the South. Same with like Sonic, you only see it in the south.


----------



## fish_doc

We have sonic restraunts here in northern Illinois.


----------



## Lydia

wrasser @ Thu Apr 14 said:


> i usally stop at publix before i go to the beach for blue-legs


 :lol: :lol: i still think that is funny after reading that post about the beach :lol: :lol: 

yes publix is only in the south east.... i think it is only in 4 or 5 states....i cant remember which, though


----------



## wrasser

i believe it is in florida, alabama, georgia, south carolina, north carolina, kentucky, tennessee and i dont if they have gone any futher yet.
blue-legs blue-legs blue-legs


----------



## Lydia

yeah that sounds right......lmao ***snickers to herself*** :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pac-Man

Lets start a Publix club!!!lol...i can't believe so many ppl know about publix...


----------

